# LGB 2017 0-4-0 Paint + Mods + New Tender



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Greetings friends, cohorts and strangers. Been a little while since I've posted on MLS but I've certainly been busy with the large scale hobby in the meantime... (Image heavy post!)












As of late, among some rolling stock I've painted and modified, I acquired an americanized LGB/LG&B 2015/2017 0-4-0T, presumably from a starter set, that I've secretly desired for a few years now. Right from the get-go, I set about de-americanizing said locomotive, to attain more of a European-made export/colonial looking locomotive, like something that would operate in South America, Africa, or even potentially Australia, since a wide variety of locomotives from world-wide builders have ended up together on colonial railways, with equally varied rosters of rolling stock to match.












First glance, with a Stainz euro headlight and an added single buffer sourced from a Thomas British goods van. Not too much of a difference. Popular input liked the grey-blue color, so the paint shop decided to go with a similar industrial slate-blue look.













Second glance, we have a nice cool grey-blue cab/tanks, and a black smokebox, much better than the factory silver.












And then, initial weathering. Big difference here.












Further weathering, and some brass detail bits added, and then reassembly. At this point the locomotive was still a tenderless tank engine, although looking much better than before.












Valves and bits. Greebles, I believe is the term coined by somebody.












Enter, the Lil Big Hauler. After a long period of scrutinization, and desiring NOT to have a $125 powered tender (too darn big anyway) it was realized that this particular little beastie may have the ideal tender to mate with the 2017 0-4-0.












Lo and behold, we may have found the perfect companions...!











LBH #12 was summarily shipped tender-less to another railroad in need of motive power...












...And said tender was given a coat of slate blue to match, as well as being fitted with proper couplings and rigging to run with the locomotive.












After which, it was dirtied up, and filled to the brim with real coal atop fake coal. Added coal boards between the rounded tanks/storage boxes, and a wood beam on the rear for a matching singular buffer like that of the locomotive.












After dry-time and matte finish sealing, and gluing of coal, we now have the finished product, curiously hinting at a formerly-striped lineage. Perhaps faded paintwork from the builder that still remains...?













The final result is a colonial-ish, exported tank engine beastie with a squat little two-axle tender to give it operational longevity.






















Also visible is a modified #11 number plate courtesy of Ozark Miniatures, and an LED screw-mount headlight bulb courtesy of OnlyTrains. Dampflok #11 is now far prouder and industrious than its gaudy americanized dressed-up origins.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good! I like the tender. 

Later,

K


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Impressive, I like the weathering job


----------

